# Hotronix® Offers New Tabletop Air Fusion™ Auto Open Heat Press



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

The Hotronix® Air Fusion™, a unique auto-open, auto swing away heat press, is now available in a tabletop version. Powered by an air compressor, this heat press has patented Auto Adjust Pressure™, which allows for up to four pressure and time settings to be programmed. This makes it easy to switch between garments of different thickness such as T-shirts and hoodies. In addition, it provides maximum pressure with no effort for high-pressure applications. 

Although the tabletop model does not have a pedestal stand with casters like the original Air Fusion, it still has a fully threadable lower platen. It’s a great choice for shops with fixed tables and shelving. Garments are positioned on the lower platen and can be rotated from front to back and side to side making it easier to put heat-applied graphics in hard-to-reach places. 

The exclusive auto-open, swing-away upper platen provides a heat-free workspace. The two-hand push button operation is a safety feature and eliminates the traditional handle operation, reducing fatigue. Other features include auto on/auto off, an energy-saving sleep mode, and a production cycle counter. Users can preprogram unlimited time, temperature and pressure settings for frequently used heat applications. Temperature readings are in Fahrenheit or Centigrade measurements.

It’s perfect for pretreating and curing garments for direct-to-garment printing. The pneumatic heat press compresses and flattens the fibers and provides a smooth, even surface for the inks to adhere to. Finished garments appear brighter and crisper than with any other heat press method.

The machine is UL/ULC/CE RoHS compliant and comes in 110v or 220v models. There is a lifetime warranty on the heating element, a five-year warranty on the framework, a two-year warranty on the circuit board, and a one-year warranty on parts and labor.

Hotronix® offers a full line of heat presses with state-of-the-art technology. For more information, or to locate the dealer nearest you, call (800) 727.8520; or visit the website at Hotronix.com. Dealer inquiries are welcome.


----------

